# Drywall over tile?



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Tile in a LR is a first for me. I'd recommend a tearout. Take it down to the studs and rock it. It sounds rad but if you try to save stuff, you'll pay for it later.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

I suppose it would be possible to glue the rock to the tile, but I agree with Teetor, at least rip the tile off, and preferably start from studs. Is it just a small 'feature' or a whole wall? If it's just a piece, you could cut the drywall around the tile and try to get the rock off with tile attached, then patch a new piece in.


----------



## earl hall (Sep 6, 2005)

*you got to be kidding..*

Even a ******* hillybilly like me would never put sheet rock over tile.
How lazy can you be not to remove the tile? all it takes is a hammer and go at it! 
geeze some folks need to stay away from doing there own things 


could you imagine what the next post would say:
I am try to hang a picture and the nail wont go in the wall should i use a hammer?


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

You have to remember that some people come to these forums because construction and remodeling is basically foreign to them. They actually need help and may have no clue about what is 'doable'. 

I have people ask me all kinds of things that are hilarious. I do not only construction but am a 10+ year veteran system administrator (MCSE to be exact). I also play and teach guitar/bass/mandolin/banjo/piano. I always have to remember that not everybody in the world knows everything I know, even though it seems pretty obvious to me. After all, I've been doing it a long time. 

I might like to go scuba diving some time, but I've never been. You can be sure that before I get out a mile from the shore in a boat and jump in, I'll probably ask somebody that knows what they're doing some questions...I might even ask a stupid question.


----------



## DrunkNinja (Jun 10, 2010)

*YES YOU CAN GO OVER IT when,why and how to guide*

This will cover everything u need to know to Drywall over tile,how to remove tile safely and fast and as a sweet bonus how to remove your drywall without damaging the underlying studs and everything in between.:thumbup:

Always drywall over tile when it is cement or brick or stone under the tile,
in many commercial jobs you will find that the tile has been installed over these materials if you chip it off you will be left with an uneven surface pocked with mortar and tile setter glue or paste or worse. In this scenario u will want to use drywall adhesive otherwise known as drywall glue i use pl400 as well as a glue gun big tubes big gun much better than small, 
u will need a hammer drill with a 1/4 inch bit and 2 inch smack pins, these are the same pins u would use to set a steel door frame if u cant picture them and a nice light hammer.

Stand your sheet up against the wall opposite the one u wish to apply to and dab the back of it with glue, best way to apply is to put a small but consistent pressure on the trigger and touch nozzle to sheet wait 1 second pull away and repeat put glue dabs where u would normally put a screw
place sheet over tile and lightly smack the sheet in a few random places take out the hammer drill and pins drill a hole in the dead center of sheet put in a smack pin and hammer it. apply pressure to sheet while drilling and pin smacking or the sheet will bounce away from wall and broken tile could potentially fall behind sheet and that would be bad and sticky to get out. now u will have the head of the smack pin sticking out of the sheet, hammer that into the board just like a drywall nail until u have a smooth flat surface, repeat this on the perimeter of the sheet every 8 to 12 inches and pin every 12 inches directly down the center of sheet and 5 pins in the top 5 in the bottom voila 1 sheet down repeat as required 

1 consideration while doing this is the door frame if its wood remove and replace but its usually going to be steel. if u want the frame to stick out farther than your wall remove the tile on only that wall, do not try to remove tile behind door frame seriously not worth the trouble u could bang the frame out of shape really quick and get broken tile in your door frame that makes a nice rattling sound when u slam your door









If it doesn't matter just butt up to the frame finish with L bead and you are good, u will be finishing with L bead anyway if you do not attempt to remove tile behind frame so the aesthetics wont be changing. 

Okay looks like i promised a small novel about this so I really hope this helps someone :huh:

If your boarding a cement wall u can repeat the exact same steps but with shorter smack pins or you could use a powder or gas actuated gun i use a gas powered gx 120 with 1 inch pins fast as lightning 

Use tile backer board ask your supplier they will know what that is 5/8 is best

When removing the tile from concrete brick or stone use a hammer drill with a chisel tip end turning it into a mini jackhammer 3 inch tip is what i prefer but if its bigger tile whip out a bigger tip break a crack along the grout and apply the hammer drill at a 45 degree or greater angle like this / or this \ those tiles will pop off in whole sections 

When removing the tile from drywall use the same technique but if your having troubles with getting caught on the drywall or too much power use a chisel and an actual hammer lots less power :wallbash:

And lastly to remove drywall without messing up your studs get a stud finder find your studs and mark them use a 4 or 6 foot level to draw lines on either side of this mark i go an inch in both directions than cut with your knife down these lines. i go over them each twice Now the fun part smash the drywall between the studs with your preferred smashing device i prefer a rubber mallet nice and light







the board between will break out but not entirely the paper on the back of the sheets will usually stay intact cut back paper and remove chunk throw in rolling garbage bin beside you throwing on the floor means u have to pick it up and that sucks so now your left with a thin strip of board over the stud grab it with your hand twist it left and right and it will break away above and below the screws that hold it there repeat until studs are clean unscrew all the screws and your good.

Sorry about grammatical errors and lack of and misuse of punctuation


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It would help if you specified which type of tile you had on the walls.
Ron


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe i'm just weird, but It would bother the hell out of me if had drywall (or cement), then tile, then another layer of drywall. Could you imagine putting a nail or a screw in that wall to hang a picture?

As long as you figure out where the studs are, it should be fairly straightforward to rip that wall down to the studs.

If you read up on it and take your time, doing drywall is really not as bad as it might seem. I figured out how to do it ... and I work for an insurance company.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think after 4 years the OP has figured something out
Especially since they never came back to see the original replies 4 years ago


----------

